# Le zanzare: a cosa servono? A farvi mangiare... il cioccolato.



## admin (5 Luglio 2015)

Le zanzare sono tra gli insetti più fastidiosi e odiati. Tutti si chiedono 'Ma a cosa servono'? Può sembrare strano ma anche le zanzare hanno la loro, straordinaria, utilità.

Le zanzare sono tra le più importanti impollinatrici delle piante di cacao. E dal cacao si ricava la tanta amata cioccolata che noi, tutti, mangiamo. Di conseguenza, se le zanzare sparissero dalla faccia della terra, passeremmo estati senza pizzichi, senza prurito e senza ronzii nelle orecchie. Ma passeremmo anche dei lunghi inverni senza cioccolato e senza... Nutella!


----------



## Sanchez (6 Luglio 2015)

Me lo sono sempre chiesto a cosa servissero, beh in questo caso, a malincuore: lunga vite a voi maledette!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

Ok arriviamo a un compromesso, diamo ospitalità alle zanzare solo dove si produce il cacao,
in Italia non mi pare


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le zanzare sono tra gli insetti più fastidiosi e odiati. Tutti si chiedono 'Ma a cosa servono'? Può sembrare strano ma anche le zanzare hanno la loro, straordinaria, utilità.
> 
> Le zanzare sono tra le più importanti impollinatrici delle piante di cacao. E dal cacao si ricava la tanta amata cioccolata che noi, tutti, mangiamo. Di conseguenza, se le zanzare sparissero dalla faccia della terra, passeremmo estati senza pizzichi, senza prurito e senza ronzii nelle orecchie. Ma passeremmo anche dei lunghi inverni senza cioccolato e senza... Nutella!



sarei disposto a rinunciare al cacao .. io le odio veramente tantissimo .


----------



## cris (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sarei disposto a rinunciare al cacao .. io le odio veramente tantissimo .



quoto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Luglio 2015)

Ma solo secondo me dire "un animale serve a .." è una cosa senza nessun fondamento?  Sarà perchè studio Biologia che non vedo questa cosa dell'utilità di un organismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma solo secondo me dire "un animale serve a .." è una cosa senza nessun fondamento?  Sarà perchè studio Biologia che non vedo questa cosa dell'utilità di un organismo.



Non capisco, studi biologia e non comprendi i concetti di ecosistema e biocenosi?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non capisco, studi biologia e non comprendi i concetti di ecosistema e biocenosi?



Si si non volevo dire questo. Intendevo che si dice spesso "la zanzara a cosa serve" ma è una domanda che la gente si dovrebbe fare su qualsiasi animale, e non solo sulla zanzara perchè è brutta e cattiva!


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sarei disposto a rinunciare al cacao .. io le odio veramente tantissimo .



Non sei il solo.


----------



## Morghot (6 Luglio 2015)

Più che le punture son i ronzii nelle orecchie mentre si dorme che mi uccidono, salto per aria ogni volta manco fosse una bomba.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Agosto 2015)

Sbaglio o a impollinare sono solo i 'zanzari' che appunto si nutrono di polline, mentre le femmine succhiano sangue per sviluppare le uova?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Agosto 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o a impollinare sono solo i 'zanzari' che appunto si nutrono di polline, mentre le femmine succhiano sangue per sviluppare le uova?



Presumo di si, nella zanzara è solo la femmina a succhiare il sangue, almeno in quelle europee


----------



## DannySa (1 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Presumo di si, nella zanzara è solo la femmina a succhiare il sangue, almeno in quelle europee



Beh volevate che non fossero le femmine a rompere le palle... è regolare!


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sarei disposto a rinunciare al cacao .. io le odio veramente tantissimo .


quotone



Morghot ha scritto:


> Più che le punture son i ronzii nelle orecchie mentre si dorme che mi uccidono, salto per aria ogni volta manco fosse una bomba.


quotone


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Più che le punture son i ronzii nelle orecchie mentre si dorme che mi uccidono, salto per aria ogni volta manco fosse una bomba.



quoto
il rumore dei nemici


----------



## wildfrank (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le zanzare sono tra gli insetti più fastidiosi e odiati. Tutti si chiedono 'Ma a cosa servono'? Può sembrare strano ma anche le zanzare hanno la loro, straordinaria, utilità.
> 
> Le zanzare sono tra le più importanti impollinatrici delle piante di cacao. E dal cacao si ricava la tanta amata cioccolata che noi, tutti, mangiamo. Di conseguenza, se le zanzare sparissero dalla faccia della terra, passeremmo estati senza pizzichi, senza prurito e senza ronzii nelle orecchie. Ma passeremmo anche dei lunghi inverni senza cioccolato e senza... Nutella!



Grazie Admin per aver ricordato il senso all'esistenza delle zanzare: me lo chiedevo da anni!!! Ora farò divulgazione scientifica...ma se potessi sciegliere rinuncerei comunque al cioccolato


----------

